# Bathtub Draining Very Slowly



## crapshoot (Jan 26, 2013)

I am at a loss as to what to do with this and hope you might have some ideas. We purchased an older home (1950s build) and the bathtub has never really drained properly. It will fill the tub during a short shower. I have completely removed the trap and checked for any obstructions at the start of the tub and there are none. I even turned on the water while the trap was not connected and water flowed freely. Then, I snaked all the piping from the trap to the main header - no obstructions. Then, I even went on the roof and checked all the vents and there doesn't seem to be any obstructions in the vents either. Any other ideas???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I seen that happen before when somebody accidentally shiits in the bath tub


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Dynamite.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I seen that happen before when somebody accidentally shiits in the bath tub


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm shooting crap here..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Try again with another cleverly formulated user name derived by you to demean our profession and ask again... Or, don't let the door hit you on the way out! :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

crapshoot said:


> I am at a loss as to what to do with this and hope you might have some ideas. We purchased an older home (1950s build) and the bathtub has never really drained properly. It will fill the tub during a short shower. I have completely removed the trap and checked for any obstructions at the start of the tub and there are none. I even turned on the water while the trap was not connected and water flowed freely. Then, I snaked all the piping from the trap to the main header - no obstructions. Then, I even went on the roof and checked all the vents and there doesn't seem to be any obstructions in the vents either. Any other ideas???


 As busy your fingers been with typing this, you can't type the numbers to get a liecensed plumber to fix the problem safety?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Try again with another cleverly formulated user name derived by you to demean our profession and ask again... Or, don't let the door hit you on the way out! :thumbup:


 How did ya find out that he been here under different name?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*funny*



OldSchool said:


> I seen that happen before when somebody accidentally shiits in the bath tub


I'm hunched over at my kids ballet recital looking at this on my phone and cracking up.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Today's dialogue with a customer. 

Well sir your noise is actually not a leak it's thermal expansion. 
Well since your here I'd might as well have you fix this dipping faucet. 
Ok sir it's 227$ to repair that. 
227! Honey we'll go to home depot and get the parts and I'll fix it myself.. All you have to do is what? Take off the handle tighten something? 

Sir that's why it's 227.. Because you Don't know how to do it and I Do. 

Home depot.. You can do it, we can help.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Then, I snaked all the piping from the trap to the main header - no obstructions

You have to snake from the main header back to the trap. That the only way you'll get it unplugged


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I seen that happen before when somebody accidentally shiits in the bath tub


If you can stomp it through the drain with your foot, you're usually good to go.

If not, more fiber?


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

First step, fill tub to over flow level. Pull plug and observe drain time with
a stop watch.
Second step, refill tub, remove trap. Pull plug and report time differential
with your next post.
We need this info to help you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Sir that's why it's 227.. Because you Don't know how to do it and I Do.
> 
> Home depot.. You can make it worse, we can help.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm to the point where I'm offended when a homeowner belittles my knowledge and thinks what I do is easy.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Put 27 gallons of draino in the tub.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Go get one of those long pointy things. Put it in the hole, push back and forth a bit, then pull it out. Usually it works if done right.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm to the point where I'm offended when a homeowner belittles my knowledge and thinks what I do is easy.


No, you've always been offended by that... You're to the point where you will respond to them with outright contempt when it happens!
:laughing:


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm to the point where I'm offended when a homeowner belittles my knowledge and thinks what I do is easy.


I've tried something new lately, I give the customer details about the steps
I'm about to take to fix their problem. Since starting this, I've found I get
very few objections about price.

I start out like, "first off sir, I have to turn your water off to your house.
Do you have a working house valve on your main water line?"
:no:
"Ok sir, don't worry, I have the strength of 3 men and I'll just shut off your
city meter, which by the way has not been shut off for forty years AND
is under 4 inches of mud. It's just gonna be a bit while I bail out all that
standing water that's on top of the 4 inches of mud and then once your
meter can is cleaned out at no charge, I can scar a couple of my knuckles
trying to turn off the frozen corporation stop. That's OK sir I have a first aid kit in the truck...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting on Plumbing Zone. But this site is for professionals only. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

